# Terrell Co 300 acre deer lease



## sowegabirds (Jul 23, 2017)

300 acres in Terrell Co GA available for lease for 2017 deer season. Owner has several particulars he is requesting. See below. Land is mostly in planted pine 15-25 yo with several hardwood cuts and bottoms. There are a few food plots that have been put in but they are small and planted primarily for birds. 

-Price is $3000. 
-Lease will only be offered to a single member and his/her family, clubs will not be allowed. 
- Insurance will be required. 
- Yes there are pigs.  
- This is probably the toughest demand to make you aware of, but the deer lease will end on the first day of quail season, November 18,2017. 

There are a few other small items as well but if this interests you, you may contact me at 
gravesfarmandtimber@gmail.com.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Jul 24, 2017)

*?*

Really had me interested until I read the bottom. good luck.


----------



## bullit (Jul 24, 2017)

e-mail sent


----------



## Hunt/Fish is a must (Jul 24, 2017)

Where in Terrell county is this located?


----------



## sowegabirds (Jul 25, 2017)

The property is about 10 minutes west of Dawson,Ga.


----------



## Hunt/Fish is a must (Jul 25, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 28, 2017)

If you're not interested in join please move along.


----------



## Hunt/Fish is a must (Aug 1, 2017)

*Lease*

PM sent


----------

